# The Weights Are In .... 32bhds And F350



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok on the way back home yesterday we had a wind gust take us right in to a Flying J RV one-stop-shop.








While we were there i got on the scales. 1 thing i fogot to do was disconnect and get seperate weights and TV axle weights but i did the TV today at the landscape supply place next to my storage lot.

Gross Combined Weight: 17860
Front Axle: 5000
Rear Axle: 5160
Tralier Axles: 7680 (all tanks empty, 30lb propane)
Gross TV Weight: 9060 (8460 + 3 additional adults, 2 cases of wine, 1/2 tank of gas and a cooler)

GFAWR: 5600
GRAWR: 7000
GVWR: 11400
GCVWR: 23500

Looks like the tongue weight would be about 1100lb. and the TT weight at about 8780lb. Like i said, i wish i had the axle weights for the TV only so I could compare the WD but maybe next week i can get over to the scales with a coworker.

Fun stuff....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara

You are right - that is a ton of weight









But you have the truck for it







How do you like your 350?

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor,
I love the F350!! We feel much better than we did in the F150. Have you gotten a weight on your 31RQS yet? Id expect it to be close to the 32BHDS, maybe a little less.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

8800 lbs? That is a tad bit portly.....Maybe it was the wine? Thats why I travel with Coor's LITE........I tried to watch the Martinsville race. I got dizzy, it looked like a Chinese fire drill.......Thanks for the weight info............

Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> 8800 lbs? That is a tad bit portly.....Maybe it was the wine? Thats why I travel with Coor's LITE........I tried to watch the Martinsville race. I got dizzy, it looked like a Chinese fire drill.......Thanks for the weight info............
> Kirk


Ha !! Funny. Ya the girls kept us busy at the wineries.....

Great Martinsville Race eh!!!! We were on the road and listend it on Sirius.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I wouldnt get too worried.. Your front and rear axle weights are pretty much the same.. This creates a nicely balanced, stable platform to tow with.. Your weights are 50/50% that is the balance everyone wishes for.

If it were me, i'd get the sway situation dialed in and not worry.. Pat yourself on the back for buying the right truck..

Carey


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

That is alot of weight.














I knew it had to be heavier then what the dealer told me. Now I'm really happy that I just ordered a Hensley for my trailer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mobile_cottager said:


> That is alot of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep me posted on the effectiveness of the Hensley!! Seriousely post about it or send me a PM.
Thanks!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can tell you the Hensley WILL give you the feeling that the truck and trailer are welded together. The hitch is everything they say it is. I was using one in the spring and on a trip to Florida I encountered some heavy wind gusts and I didn't realize how bad it was until I stopped for gas. I had no sway whatsoever and felt like I had a better chance of being lifted off the ground. I quess the many broken branches all over 95 wasn't enough of a clue.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, that sounds great! Why did you change from the Hensley?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the Hensley on Ebay for a steal to try it out I figured 32' trailer I might want something a little better. After two trips I dumped the Avalanche for the Dodge and I began having problems spinning the trailer around in my circle to the point of breaking shear pins,denting the bumper, and finally bending a strut arm. So I sold the Hensley but the problem turn out to be the four foot wider turning radius of the Dodge







that plus adding a foot for the Hensley and two extra cars in my circle.Now that the parking problem and the Hensley are gone I can turn around again







Five feet made all the difference when trying to turn that beast 180 in a tight spot. If I find another steal on one I may go back they are a great hitch.

John


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

contact Hensley by phone ext 117 or web site, they have new and some re-condintioned units right now. price is, I think, around 2900.00 new used (with life time warranty) 2500.00. Great deal with the canadian dollar right now. The same unit in Canada is 3700.00 plus taxes.
I have friends that have them. Once I seen it in action, It was a time to get one. The saving grace is, if and when I move to a fifth wheel they will buy it back for 1/2. No brainer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, those do sound like good deals. And the buyback deal is a good fall back too. Probably could get more on your own but not bad of an offer by them. Im not 100 convinced i need it yet. Im sure it would improve the performance. im getting ready to put it away for the season with no more big trip planned until spring so ill give it next season to see how we like the current setup.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

were you really surprised about the weight of the trailer? I weighed mine at just under 8200lbs ready to camp, i know my truck wasnt happy about it. Dont get me wrong the truck does okay and never runs out of power, i do know my cargo capacity is at its limit....only have a 1/2 ton. I dont have any sway with the dual cam, but i would be curious to see how much difference a Hensely would make. 
Someday i will be back in a 3/4 ton truck, but for now i need to suffer with just getting by.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1jeep said:


> were you really surprised about the weight of the trailer? I


Just seeing the 17800# was eye opening and the 8500# truck surprised me. That just seemed like a lot. But it no wonder it tows so well with the higher weight, stiffer suspention and the diesel. 
I have always assumed there would be about 1000# of additional weight added to the dry TT weight they advertise so that was not surprising.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

8,460# for the truck? You gotta be kidding me!

I was just looking at Ford's website, and depending on whether you have a long or short bed, your curb weight should come in at 7,860# or 7,730# respectively. You telling me the options on that bad boy add another 600-730#? WOW!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doug,
thats exactly what i was thinking but i guess the heaviest options would be the Leer 100XQ cap (~200#), Me (~220), the sunroof (~75#), step bars (~75#), and 20" wheels (~100# total).

Adds up quickly.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I know, you forgot to unload the 48 car!

Dave


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I know, you forgot to unload the 48 car!
> 
> Dave


Its not just the #48 Lowes Chevrolet, its all the winning trophies....
Especially the Championship one...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Doug,
> thats exactly what i was thinking but i guess the heaviest options would be the Leer 100XQ cap (~200#), Me (~220), the sunroof (~75#), step bars (~75#), and 20" wheels (~100# total).
> 
> Adds up quickly.


It sure does. Did not know you had a cap yet. I would be surprised if it is only 200#, I have a steel tonneau on a short bed and its about 135#. Also, did not know it included the driver, so yeah, I can see that much weight. The base curb weights still blow me away though. They come in about 1,500 more than I would have guessed.

All that diesel torque starts to make a little more sense!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

oh ya, the cap finally came in week ago and i was sitting in it on the scales. too lazy to get out.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Does Ford list the curb weight for just one truck or do they list the Diesel separately?

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Does Ford list the curb weight for just one truck or do they list the Diesel separately?


They don't actually list any of the curb weights as such. They do list the GVWR and payload capacities for all possible combinations of engine, cab configuration, bed length and single or dual rear wheels. From that you can determine curb weights.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Check the Hensley web site, or call them (they have a few re-condition units for around 2500.00 USD or new for 2900.00. Both have life time warranty. I check here in Canada and they still want 3700.00 Cdn. To me -- it was a no brainer.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is a Hensley on Ebay in MI with a Buy It Now of just over 1600.

I love Ebay

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> There is a Hensley on Ebay in MI with a Buy It Now of just over 1600.
> 
> I love Ebay
> 
> John


Come on your killing me.....hmmm, thats not too far though.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Gross TV Weight: 9060 (8460 + 3 additional adults, 2 cases of wine, _*1/2 tank of gas*_ and a cooler)


That is a sure way to get that PSD ticked off









-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Come on your killing me.....hmmm, thats not too far though.


A Hensley for a Super Duty?!?! Give me a break!! You should have just gone for that F450 and been done with it!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> You should have just gone for that F450 and been done with it!!!


I tried. the DW did not want to look like a farmer. (not that its a bad thing) she said if we end up needing it in the future we could trade up then. 
shes the best!


----------

